# Tenrec information and breeders



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been researching tenrecs for the last few months. Cannot find much information on them. I have read through this forum in the UK
http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/f48-tenrecs

And taken a look at a few breeders websites who mention tenrecs (Beach Bums Hedghogs, Hurricane Hedgehogs and Tenrecs, Kelly's Quills)

I joined a yahoo group as well (tenrecwisdom I think it is called).

All in all it seems information is very scarce and US breeders even more scarce.

Does anyone have any further information or resources?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully Pammie will be able to help, I know she has one.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Kelly's Quills, Hurricane Hedgehogs, and Beach Bum Hedgehogs have them.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes I listed them on the first post.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently Beach Bum Hedgehogs no longer has them, an allergy issue. 

I did not realize they were quite so much money either. Definitely out of my price range.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Apparently Beach Bum Hedgehogs no longer has them, an allergy issue.
> 
> I did not realize they were quite so much money either. Definitely out of my price range.


how much are they?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

if you have any specific questions i can probably help but most of my info is from pygmy hogs but not all of it on the posts a few of my friends have them too. x


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

From the few prices I have seen, they look to be at least three times the price of hedgehogs up to as much as 5-6 times.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> From the few prices I have seen, they look to be at least three times the price of hedgehogs up to as much as 5-6 times.


wow... i assume it's because they're still rare as pets.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> CritterHeaven said:
> 
> 
> > From the few prices I have seen, they look to be at least three times the price of hedgehogs up to as much as 5-6 times.
> ...


That is alot to spend on something that no one knows much about as of yet. I think I will wait a few years till there's more knowledge of the species and the price drops to something alot more reasonable.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the availability in the US is very low right now and they are very "new" to the exotic pet scene here. From reading the UK site, it appears that is less an issue there. 

I agree Larry. Not a pet that I can afford to invest in at this point, particularly since so little is known about the care and keeping.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

My mentor breeds them jeanne from colorado pickeyhedgies.com im sure she can give you info on them.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

wow they are that expensive? they are about the same price as hedgehogs over here. i paid £125 for mine


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That is what I thought from reading the UK site. So I was very surprised when I heard the prices here.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if there is some attempt to control the import and the price.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I love tenrecs, they're so cute, I was planning on getting some last year but decided it would be best to check into laws first, I was told since I already have hedgehogs I would need my license to have them as well since they're exotics. I plan on getting some as soon as I get my license, I have the papers filled out, I just need to mail them in! Everyone I know that raises them has already been listed, I know a few people that had them and sold out of them because no one wanted them. Last year me, Shelly(Beach Bum Hedgehogs), and one of her friends were going to pay together to import some, but then I found out about the laws and yeah  It was really expensive, over $3,000 if I remember correctly. I'd have to go back through my emails and check. Hopefully it won't take to long to get my license, I've been dying to get a Tenrec for years!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I did get a response from Shelly (or from beach Bum anyway) where she said she sold all of her tenrecs. Judging from the pictures on her website she had a number of them. 

I had not looked at the licensing part since I do not breed hedgehogs at this time nor was I planning to breed the tenrecs in the near future. 

I do understand that their breeding habits make it more difficult to consider captive breeding on much of a scale. But I was still a bit surprised at the prices considering what the UK sites where quoting (confirmed by Pammie on her post).


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

didn't Pat Storm breed them too at some point? but not anymore i don't think.


----------

